# So called Comcast "Channel Lineup Change" has FUBAR'd my TIVO Guide Data



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

Note - I've also posted this on the Tivo Community Help board, but figured I'd try here as well ...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm at my wits end.

I have a series 2 TIVO connected directly to my TV. I have Comcast (formerly Adelphia) for Extended basic cable service (no cable box). Up til a day or so ago all was rosey.

On Apr 7th or 8th, TIVO sent a msg that it detected a channel lineup change. Having several other TVs in the house connected to Comcast I knew this was not true. My line up did NOT change. I ignored the msg as I figured it was an error.

Today, I noticed that TIVO decided to move around channels in the guide despite the fact that these channels DID NOT MOVE and I verified this by checking all of them (and yes I still get them).

I've tried (3 times!!!!) to go through guided set up to fix this and I still can't get them back.

Comcast recently bought Adelphia and is converting their systems over and I'm sure this has something to do with it. I should have ~71 channels (71=Bravo channel, 54=USA, 62=TNT, 63=Spike).

PLEASE HELP!!!!!! The only way I can get them back is to go through guided set up and choose from the 4 options for channel line-ups and even then, although the channels will appear, they're in the wrong places (example, it thinks 70=TNT). Which means my scheduled recordings are going to catch the wrong channels.

Has ANYONE else experienced this problem???

I've emailed TIVO support too, but I'm hoping I'm not the only person having this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What does the Zap2It.com website show for your lineup?


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> What does the Zap2It.com website show for your lineup?


The wrong lineup.

Comcast's website channel lineup online also shows the wrong channels. I think Comcast may be in the process of moving channels around, but they haven't completed it yet and Tivo may have picked it up early for my area. But I have no idea.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I remember seeing post from people in Southern California about a big line up change and it was similar what you are going through. It took a couple of days but eventually everything worked out. I believe guide set ups were necessary like you are doing but it took a bit.


----------



## edkaczmarek (Apr 8, 2007)

Please do post what you find out. I am experiencing the same issue in Leesburg,VA.

Thanks!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

pmint9 said:


> The wrong lineup.
> 
> Comcast's website channel lineup online also shows the wrong channels. I think Comcast may be in the process of moving channels around, but they haven't completed it yet and Tivo may have picked it up early for my area. But I have no idea.


Well there you go - your Tivo can only use the data that it's given, if Comcast is publishing incorrect guide info, there's nothing you can do about it.

You can try to complain to Comcast, but I doubt anything will come of that. My parents went through the exact same thing in the Comcast/Adelphia changeover, Comcast doesn't seem to be managing it very well at all.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just as likely is Tribune getting the channel line-up change messed up, not understanding the information they got from Comcast, or not having secured or processed the information from Comcast in a timely manner.

Regardless, the place to address the problem is at Tribune. They're the ones who are responsible for the accuracy of the guide data.

Here's the link you need: http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/zap-feedback,0,6935396.story


----------



## sarahdkelly (Dec 30, 2005)

I too am having problems with comcast programming. I emailed comcast and tribune at the link the previous user posted. I thought they'd have it straight by now. It's been going on for a week with me. Very frustrating.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

What you guys need to do is contact TiVo's customer service people regarding an incorrect lineup in your area.

Ignore what info Comcast is giving out. Just tell TiVo that YOUR local lineup is incorrect, and give them the list of your channels and what they are.

Go here-
http://customersupport.tivo.com/LineUpForm.aspx

Two or three days after you tell them your lineup, it should be fixed and you'll have the correct one, or at least will have it as an option for Guided Setup. (I'm not sure which.)


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

FYI - All, I've emailed TIVO on the lineup form as well as Zap2IT (Tribune). Also called Comcast.

So here's to hoping one of the three get working on the issue.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

pmint9 said:


> FYI - All, I've emailed TIVO on the lineup form as well as Zap2IT (Tribune). Also called Comcast.
> 
> So here's to hoping one of the three get working on the issue.


I really doubt COMCAST will do anything about it. They've got nothing to do with the TiVo guide data.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I really doubt COMCAST will do anything about it. They've got nothing to do with the TiVo guide data.


They send the guide data to Tribune which in turns gives it to TiVo so Comcast can do something about it. They have a contact with Tribune to fix these issues. I would work on getting the issue fixed by talking to all 3 parties until it is fixed.


----------



## fenriswolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Leesburg, VA here. I tried communicating with Comcast to no avail...

I am sure that it will get worked out, but it is annoying to not be able to Tivo anything until Tivo gets the correct lineup for GUided Setup.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I really doubt COMCAST will do anything about it. They've got nothing to do with the TiVo guide data.


They're the ones that publish the lineup.


> Comcast's website channel lineup online also shows the wrong channels.


Looks like they're going to be the ones that fix it.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

You mention you don't use a cable box. In this area, Comcast is making changes that will now require a set top box to convert channels in the extended basic range. The change doesn't affect me as I use their HD box, but I know my girlfriend's apartment building, which includes cable in the rental charges, are now going to need a box that Comcast is providing to see these channels.

I don't think the changes were going into effect for another few weeks, but there's a few coincedences there.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The COMCAST website channel lineup is a completeley different thing than the lineup that the TiVo downloads. It doesn't even make much sense to mention it in this thread.

Comcast will be _the ones _ to fix thier own website channel listings but that doesn't mean the TiVo lineup will be fixed at the same time.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> The COMCAST website channel lineup is a completeley different thing than the lineup that the TiVo downloads. It doesn't even make much sense to mention it in this thread.
> 
> Comcast will be _the ones _ to fix thier own website channel listings but that doesn't mean the TiVo lineup will be fixed at the same time.


One would assume that the same lineup that is on their website is the same lineup that they provide to Tribune, which _is_ the guide data that is downloaded by the OP's Tivo.

That change may take a few or 2 (or 3 or four or 5) to propagate from Comcast to Tribune to Tivo to the OPs box, but as long as Comcast can't get the right lineup on their own system, it's foolish to think that they'll be able to provide the right lineup to Tribune.


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

I agree - I think ultimately Comcast changed the guide data to the digital lineup from Adelphia in the transfer, not realizing (or caring?) that the change of the guide data actually affected analog customers who don't yet have the digital box (and who ordinarily wouldn't even see the guide data *but *if they happen to have Tivos, they're screwed).

Adelphia HAD the right channel options (they had a couple of dif lineups) listed on their website and one of those lineups had the correct channels that used to appear in my TIVO guide data. I know this as I had to once contact TIVO to add in Bravo (ch 71) which TIVO wasn't seeing but I actually got, and it was on Adelphia's website lineup. During that process I went thru guided set up a few times trying to fix it myself and I saw that the various options in Tivo for Adelphia corresponded to Adelphia's website data. TIVO somehow fixed this once I emailed them.

I think Comcast is changing us to digital lineups (read about it in the news as something that's *eventually* going to happen) but nothing has come to us _specifically_ about a changeover in my area. (If so, I'd go get the digital box and deal with hooking it up and be done with it.) So yes, if Comcast can correct the lineups out there to include the analog lineup and get this to Tribune who gets it to Tivo, then voila. I'm not holding my breath though  thus I've contacted all 3 and maybe they'll collectively figure it out.

I'd ask anyone else who's having the same problem to *please *report it to all 3 as well. (I've already started missing my episodes of the Riches - god forbid I have to turn to bit torrents   to stay up to date ...)


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

pmint9 said:


> I'd ask anyone else who's having the same problem to *please *report it to all 3 as well. (I've already started missing my episodes of the Riches - god forbid I have to turn to bit torrents   to stay up to date ...)


That's a pain in the neck. Like I mentioned, my parents had to deal with the same thing (and similar issues with emails) during the cutover. It was anything but smooth.

Of course, this is right in the middle of when I was giving my parents their first Tivo, so their initial experience with Tivo was a little flawed. Now that all of that is behind them, things are a lot smoother.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ireland967 said:


> You mention you don't use a cable box. In this area, Comcast is making changes that will now require a set top box to convert channels in the extended basic range. The change doesn't affect me as I use their HD box, but I know my girlfriend's apartment building, which includes cable in the rental charges, are now going to need a box that Comcast is providing to see these channels.
> 
> I don't think the changes were going into effect for another few weeks, but there's a few coincedences there.


OT... would the Series3's digital (QAM) tuner work to tune the channels in the extended basic range that now require a box? (assuming Comcast doesn't scramble them)


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

*Repeat Guided Setup - Look for other 'Lineups'*

If you're not satisfied with the channel name/number/image samples shown, keep saying "show me more info" or whatever the TiVo has in fine print at the bottom - and then PICK from a list fo lineups in the 'advanced' mode.

Comcast did something similar here - switched from 6/8 possible Adelphia lineups to 4 Comcast ones, and there was no way everyone would egt shoehorned into the right lineup correctly, as 'recognized' by TiVo 9per teh notification from Tribune via Comcast).


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

ashu said:


> *Repeat Guided Setup - Look for other 'Lineups'*
> 
> If you're not satisfied with the channel name/number/image samples shown, keep saying "show me more info" or whatever the TiVo has in fine print at the bottom - and then PICK from a list fo lineups in the 'advanced' mode.
> 
> Comcast did something similar here - switched from 6/8 possible Adelphia lineups to 4 Comcast ones, and there was no way everyone would egt shoehorned into the right lineup correctly, as 'recognized' by TiVo 9per teh notification from Tribune via Comcast).


I did this already ... that's how I got the new 4 (and there are only 4) guide options available and *none *of them are correct. I simply choose one of them (out of the 2 there that actually showed channels above 31  ) so that I could get the higher channels to show up so that TIVO could record them for me -- even though I now have to "trick" TIVO by setting up a repeating recording on a "wrong" channel. E.g. to catch my Daily Shows I have to do a repeat recording of what Tivo thinks is CNBC. Tres annoying, but I'm still keeping my sense of humor.  Thank god for bit torrent. If this isn't fixed in a reasonable timeframe, I may be headed for satellite TV.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's a pain when the Guide Data for the TiVo changes before or after the cable company. But the guys in the lineup department at TiVo do try to get stuff straightened out, so stick with it. 

See if you can get Comcast to send you a listing of the lineup that you are actually seeing on your box. Then you can fax it to the guys in the lineup department at TiVo. 

I remember trying to do this once when we had a lineup change and the TiVo Guide Data wasn't in sync with the change. The nice rep on the phone at Comcast promised she would have new lineup cards out to me in the mail the next day. 

She kept her word. I got cards in the mail, all right -- for the OLD lineup. 

In the meantime, if you need to add channels to your lineup (e.g. there is something on channel XX but you don't have channel XX in your lineup at all) you can add individual channels by tuning your TiVo to channel XX and then recording something on it for a several seconds. Afterwards, if you go to "Channels You Receive" (or whatever the current equivalent is for newer TiVos) you should see a listing for "Cab XX" which you can then select as a channel you get. Then you can set up your manual recordings for shows on that channel. 

Hope this helps you guys get by in the meantime. Good luck.

Jan


----------



## sarahdkelly (Dec 30, 2005)

Should I change my cable provider in setup to adelphia?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

sarahdkelly said:


> Should I change my cable provider in setup to adelphia?


Why would you do that? Are you having the same problems? We'll need a couple more details to help you out.


----------



## jchilton (Jan 9, 2007)

I've had the same problem with ComCast in Woodbridge, VA. I got the message from TiVo that the channel lineup had changed. Five channels were moving around, only two of which I cared about (FX and ComedyCentral). I checked, and the channels hadn't changed. So I went to ComCast's website and navigated that to customer service. I got a big friendly page that gave me four options for customer service, none of which was residential cable TV.

So I called them (which required me to dig out my bill to find the local number), and navigated their voice mail system, and when I got to the point where they were to transfer me to an assistant, all I got was a busy signal.

So then I remembered that I'd emailed them about the crummy reception I got on one channel and they'd emailed me back a message telling me to use online chat. So I click on the link in the email and fill out a bunch of information only to realize that the link has sent me to chat support for their internet service, not cable.

So I go and fix and that and eventually I'm online with a rep and I ask, "So when is my lineup changing," and his reply is, "I don't have access to local lineups you'll have to call." I tell him it's busy and he says there's nothing he can do. Some day, we'll be able to punch people over TCP/IP, but that day hasn't arrived yet, so after briefly fantasizing about visiting terrible revenge upon the employees of ComCast, I retry the phone.

Eventually, after a number of tries I get through, and get a pretty nice-sounding older lady (not of the Subcontinental variety either, so I think I really was calling someone in this country), and I explain to her what I want, and her response is that yeah, they're changing lineups, they're doing it region by region, but she doesn't have access to when that's going to happen, but if there's some channel I'm interested in that I can't currently find, I can ask her and she'll send a message to their engineers, and in a few days someone will call me back and tell me what that channel's been moved to.

F--- ComCast. And the horse they rode in on. You can't tell me that there isn't some master plan somewhere that says what day the trained ComCast monkey pushes the button and makes channel 98 become channel 73.

So in the meantime, I gotta keep doing record channel/time manually for the Daily Show and Colbert Report and the Shield. 

On a related note, I found a bug in the TiVo software. I thought maybe the guided setup would allow me to manually define channels, so I went to the channel settings, and started on the define the channel lineup process, but when it became clear I couldn't do that, I just backed out of it without completing. As I found out later that night, when it wasn't recording a show I wanted, this had left me with a TiVo that still seemed to know what the channel lineup is, but would refuse to record anything. You'd hit the record button and the TiVo would say, "One moment..." and then nothing would happen. I had to start and complete the channel lineup setup and then let it download new data before it would let me record again.

Anyway, screw you ComCast!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

rainwater said:


> They send the guide data to Tribune


No. The networks send guide data to Tribune, not Comcast. Tribune (or TiVo) solicits line-up information from Comcast -- it does not work the other way around. In the, both ways, the buck stops with Tribune (and TiVo as its agent).


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyway, I've found TiVo's lineup department to be very responsive. They know who to talk to at Tribune. Just get them a copy of the new lineup.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

bicker said:


> No. The networks send guide data to Tribune, not Comcast. Tribune (or TiVo) solicits line-up information from Comcast -- it does not work the other way around. In the, both ways, the buck stops with Tribune (and TiVo as its agent).


But you're missing the point - the Guide data isn't inaccurate on a per-channel basis, it is the channel listing and number corrsepondence that is.

Squarely in Comcast's court.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Nope, not missing the point. Tribune (or TiVo) is the service provider. Tribune (or TiVo) is responsible for polling cable companies for line-up information. Cable companies are not responsible for publishing line-up information to service providers.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bicker said:


> Nope, not missing the point. Tribune (or TiVo) is the service provider. Tribune (or TiVo) is responsible for polling cable companies for line-up information. Cable companies are not responsible for publishing line-up information to service providers.


That's not entirely true. Tribune has representatives at each cable company. They are not going to call every single representative every single day to see if their is a change. Clearly, its more efficient if the representative calls them. If there is a listing change, the cable company representative is responsible for giving Tribune the changes (not the other way around).


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

Update.

And yeah I'm totally annoyed. But the issue is (*I think*) resolved.

OK so yesterday I call Tivo to check status. Talk to a rep who appears to have her head on straight. She investigates, comes back, says its a known issue. They're working with Comcast to resolve it. But if I can fax them a cable channel line up list (why the heck they wouldn't get this from Comcast I don't know ...  ) they can fix it faster.

So today I get to a fax machine and send the lineup in.

Call Tivo around 2pm just to make sure they got it. They did, and ac to the rep I talk to they've fixed it. I should be able to go home (I was at work) and find the correct lineup.

Come home, go through guided set up again. No joy. Lineup is still wrong.  

Call Tivo, sit on hold 35 min, talk to someone who (to be polite  ) doesn't know too much. Ask to speak to supervisor or a higher level of support. Back on hold for another "X" min - X because after 20 min I pick up my cellphone and make a 2nd call to Tivo cust support.  Now have two calls going - both on hold (both with annoyingly obvious "tips" in the background).

Cell phone gets an answer first. FINALLY, I talk to someone who tells me oops they should've told you to input a new zip code. The one that actually *has* my channel lineup.  

And the magic zip code is: 20102.

What a nightmare.

Tivo is going through the guided set-up now so in another 20 min I *should* have my real channels back.

*whispers a prayer*

Anyone else experiencing this problem, try the above zip code. Hopefully it will work.

ETA - IT WORKED!!!! Happy happy joy joy.


----------



## edkaczmarek (Apr 8, 2007)

20102 worked for me in 20176 Leesburg,VA


Thanks for chasing this issue down!

-Ed


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

jchilton said:


> Some day, we'll be able to punch people over TCP/IP, but that day hasn't arrived yet, so after briefly fantasizing about visiting terrible revenge upon the employees of ComCast, I retry the phone.


That day will (likely) never come as most of the bandwidth of the internet would be consumed in this feature alone.


----------



## mfcura (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem!! I am in Ashburn VA. Do you think that if I input the zipcode you mentioned "20102" it would fix the lineup to what it was previous to the COMCAST change. I have had to manually input my recording time and dates. I am most interested in the SCIFI channel which use to be listed on channel 65 and now the lineup has it changed to 73. In fact the actual channel SCIFI is on, is STILL 65. Hope TIVO/COMCAST get this squared away soon. Spent forever trying to change to a correct channel lineup to no avail. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

mfcura said:


> I'm having the exact same problem!! I am in Ashburn VA. Do you think that if I input the zipcode you mentioned "20102" it would fix the lineup to what it was previous to the COMCAST change.


It certainly can't hurt to try, give it a shot!


----------



## kelly1 (May 8, 2006)

we had the same problem and using the 20102 zip code fixed it. my question is what happens at the end of the month when comcast is moving several channels around?


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

mfcura said:


> I'm having the exact same problem!! I am in Ashburn VA. Do you think that if I input the zipcode you mentioned "20102" it would fix the lineup to what it was previous to the COMCAST change. I have had to manually input my recording time and dates. I am most interested in the SCIFI channel which use to be listed on channel 65 and now the lineup has it changed to 73. In fact the actual channel SCIFI is on, is STILL 65. Hope TIVO/COMCAST get this squared away soon. Spent forever trying to change to a correct channel lineup to no avail. Thanks for the help!


It should. I'm in Ashburn too.  Hi neighbor!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I must be weird. AdelCast Ashburn too - changed lineup, not Zip Code, everything worked. Admittedly, I haven't checked my two active S2 units for a few days, and it's likely a few shows recorded on the wrong channels  ... and that they *just* fixed this! I'll check and report back - but the S2's are light-duty - all the eavy lifting is on the S3, and Digital lineups apparently didn't change.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

rainwater said:


> That's not entirely true. Tribune has representatives at each cable company. They are not going to call every single representative every single day to see if their is a change. Clearly, its more efficient if the representative calls them. If there is a listing change, the cable company representative is responsible for giving Tribune the changes (not the other way around).


This post intriqued me since I just had and actually still have a couple of lineup problems.

When you say Tribune has a representative at each cable company, where exactly would that rep be? As their seems to be all kinds of different cable company lineups for each area in the first place how do they know what changes happen where? Also would that be their only job, to track what changes cable companies are making? If so the one for Time Warner needs to wake up and drink some coffee because he (or she) doesn't seem to be on top of things very well.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

lcann44 said:


> When you say Tribune has a representative at each cable company, where exactly would that rep be? As their seems to be all kinds of different cable company lineups for each area in the first place how do they know what changes happen where? Also would that be their only job, to track what changes cable companies are making?


Great questions. I think the reason why you aren't seeing what you'd expect from such a setup is that there is no such setup. That's not the way it works, but rather Tribune has to solicit information, as I originally said.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

bicker said:


> Great questions. I think the reason why you aren't seeing what you'd expect from such a setup is that there is no such setup. That's not the way it works, but rather Tribune has to solicit information, as I originally said.


And from what TiVo CS has asked me to do suggest that what Tribune Media does at best is punch in your zip code at the cable internet site and take a look at the lineup. If it isn't updated then your SOL. That's why TiVo CS has asked me to fax them a current lineup which I can't do because there is nothing published.

I've been told by a TW CSR that since there will be a major lineup change in June they have no intention of updating their lineup for now. So for now I'm just stuck with a lineup with some incorrect information.

I also told TiVo that it's NOT my job to get the correct information. I pay for the service and because they farm out guide info for someone else to do that's their problem, not mine. If I report that it needs to be changed then change it. I'm telling you as a customer it's incorrect.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

While it isn't your job to get the correct information to them, they don't promise that the guide will be accurate all the time. They very explicitly indicate that they're not responsible for errors like those we're discussing. In reality, it is a shared responsibility. If we want the data to be better, we help the service provider by letting them know when it isn't, so they can fix it.


----------



## mfcura (Apr 16, 2007)

Well , got home last night and tried changing my Zipcode to 20102, for the Ashburn, VA area. Still no luck with fixing the TIVO lineup. In fact, the line-up for 20102 seemed to be exactly the same as the incorrect line-up. Does anyone in the Ashburn area have a line-up with the SCI-FI channel on channel 65??? If so how did you fix the incorrect line-up change? Starting to consider dumping COMCAST for new Verizon FIOS!!


----------



## bsnyder030174 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm in sterling, va and I've got the same exact problem.

FX and CC are screwed up (among others)


I've taken to faking out manual settings on other channels. 

I thought the correct channels were to be used starting on may 1st, but that hasn't happened yet.....


So when they do actually change the channels, will we need to pay extra for a digital box in order to receive them at all? That sux.. if thats the case, ill go back to directv. I left DTV because i didnt want to pay 6$ a box per tv, where-as cable was free for all the splitting i wanted to do.


----------



## ghghkj (May 19, 2007)

I'm in Ashburn, Va (20147) and was having the incorrect lineup problem (due to Adelphia to Comcast change). I email'd the details to tivo and got back this response which fixed the problem for me (note that I had to pick the "Comcast - Sterling, VA D-Device Cable Ready Extended Basic" choice):

Thank you for contacting TiVos Channel Lineup Department. To resolve your channel lineup issue, please complete a small Advanced portion of the Guided Setup by following these steps:

Go to:

- TiVo Central (by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote)
- Select Messages and Settings
- Select Settings
- Select Channels
- Select Channel List
- Press the ENTER key

You will be prompted to repeat a portion of the Guided Setup. Follow the onscreen instructions until you get to the screen titled "Cable/Satellite Channel Lineup".

When you get to the Cable/Satellite Channel Lineup screen, press the ENTER key on your remote to enter the Advanced Setup (as indicated in white lettering at the bottom of the screen). You will now see the Select Cable Lineup screen.

On the Select Cable Lineup screen, select the Comcast - Sterling, VA (D-Device Cable Ready) Lineup. You will be asked to confirm that this is the correct lineup. Please continue to follow the onscreen instructions to complete the Guided Setup process.

We suggest that you also revisit the Channel List screen to make sure that all of the channels you receive are check-marked.


----------

